# Escorts/GFE



## Asherah (Mar 16, 2011)

Before we married DH told me about wanting to experience the whole girlfriend experience thing with an escort. First- I need to understand what the whole turn on is with that.... why would a man want a GFE ? lack of a real girlfriend -or just wanting to get laid without getting attached ? or is it something more ?? He was single at the time. Supposedly he got to the room but told me he ended up leaving and couldn't go through with it. I didn't pry for details beyond what he told me although I think of it every once in awhile and it drives me nuts.... I don't understand what would drive a man to visit an escort.... as a woman- no matter how horny I got - I wouldn't go looking to pay for sex. How common is it for men to visit these places ? Have any of you visited an escort and only done it once ? Is this something I should worry about- because he went once is there a chance he will want to go again ?
I know I should talk to my husband - but when I have tried he gets very upset by this. He has told me he is ashamed of his behavior and I do believe him.... what I can't get my mind around is what drives a man to that point ? I really want to be a good wife to my husband and that's mainly why I'm asking....


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Escorts arent prostitutes.... or else we'd just call them prostitutes. That being said, some will have sex for money, but dont assume they all do... or that all guys are looking to escorts for carnal relations.

GFE is a fantastic thing for a lot of men, not saying a lot of men need/want escorts for them. Basically the beginning of the relationship is the hottest, and over time Lust turns to love. But the initial part is what the GFE is trying to replicate. 

Going on a date with a hot girl who is completely smitten by you, lots of flirting, just having a great time. Im sure a lot of guys do end up trying to get sex out of the escort, or sometimes maybe the escort prompts the possibilities.

Its just about the beginning of the relationship and all the facets it encompasses. Pending the individual for how much weight they give to each category: Fun, Flirting, Sex, etc.


I would deffinately say GFE is a one-night EA, that could pottentially be a PA as well. 

If you wqant ideas, just think back to the beginning of the relationship and redo some of those activities, or find similar new activities to try together.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Escorts are high dollar prostitutes. Period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

SockPuppet said:


> Escorts arent prostitutes.... or else we'd just call them prostitutes.


Introducing the new Ford Prostitute.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah they're not American Geishas that's for sure. They're not there to serve you tea, play a musical instrument or talk about art. 

Or as they say "We don't pay you to come, we pay you to leave."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Introducing the new Ford Prostitute.


My Focus is a Mexican 'ho (it's really built in Mexico and I mistreat it and curse at it every time).


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone see the yiayia commercial for humour?
Prostitute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

ClipClop said:


> Escorts are high dollar prostitutes. Period.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd have to agree. They are selling Sex after all.
They just do this in a much more classy manner than a street walker. Sex is sex when you pay for it - not sure how someone could see a difference??:scratchhead:


----------

